# LPA on the WLC



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 5, 2007)

London Provincial Assembly, _An Exhortation to Catechizing_ (August 30, 1655), pp. 11-12:



> If we be not too much miftaken, the _Larger Catechifme_ is as compleat a body of pofitive Divinity, as any we know extant this day; and we beleeve that whofoever fhall perufe it with a judicious, and unprejudiced eye, will eafily obferve that fingul skill of thofe eminent workmen who fo accurately folded fo much variety of choice matter in fo few plaine words, fo artificially digefted the queftions, fo irrefragably confirmed every branch of the answers, by fo many clear proofs of Scripture, all along quoted in the _margent_. We profeffe to look on that _larger Catechifme_, as an excellent _card_, not only for _vulgar Chriftians_, but all _younger Divines_ to _fteere_ the courfe of their _studies_.
> ...
> The truth is, we judge that _larger Catechifme_ to be an ufeful _Comment_ for _our felves_ to have recourfe to, in the _explication_ of the _leffer_, which we efteeme better tempered to the capacities, and memories of _younger people_. And this teftimony we may freely give to this _lesser Catechifme_, that it hath this considerable excellency, above all thofe we have feene, , that _every anfwer is an intire propofition without relation to the question preceding_.
> 
> ...


----------

